# aquarium light



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

how many hours a day should i keep the light on in my tank? my grandmother brought up the topic when she was over. i'm a little worried about algae growing in the tank. And i'm getting new fish on sunday. i planning on 2 albino tiger barbs, and an opaline gourami. should i get a boy or a girl one cuz i alredy have a blue gourami. will they get along? P.S. i already have 5 fish (4 tiger barbs, 1 blue gourami), would it be over stoking if i got 3 more fish? -NoaDon12-;-)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Overstocking your tank or not with the listed fish would depend on: What size tank do you have there?

For the lights run them 9-10hrs/day. Easiest is to just set them on a timer so its regular.


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i have a 15 gallon


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd make a decimation between either the 2nd Gourami OR the 2 more Albino's. But I'd not get both ontop of what you have. You gotta consider the Gourami's adult size of 5"...


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

how fast do they grow? cuz my plan was to get those fish for now, and get a bigger tank in the summer, or when they're too big for the one i have now


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well if you're planning on upgrading to like a 30-45g this summer then yea you can house them in there for now.


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

ok! thnxs alot!


----------

